# Rennen mit GT



## GT-Sassy (2. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, die Rennsaison fängt ja wieder an und da dachte ich mir so, evtl. kann man ja mal einige Rennen mit anderen GTlern bestreiten.
ich mach mal den Anfang, am Sontag (05.04.) findet in Hellental (Solling, bei Holzminden) ein Warmup Marathon statt an den ich teilnehme. Vielleicht hat ja ein anderer GTler auch Lust und man kann sich da treffen.

Info unter www.ddmc-solling.de


----------



## GTdanni (3. April 2009)

Nee nee Meiner, den Anfang mache ich und zwar morgen.  

http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/eventsgoseck.htm 

Und klar nehm ich da die 42km mit dem Zaskar in Angriff. 

Viel Spass und Glück wünsch ich dir am Sonntag und hier bitte berichten. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (3. April 2009)

Männerwochenende:

http://www.singletrail.net/

Ist hammergeilomat, so richtig wie die Rennen in den frühen 90ern. Wer noch bei der Crew Accenture mitfahren will, nur zu, PN.


----------



## GTdanni (6. April 2009)

So wie war es bei euch? 

Ich hatte in der ersten von 3 Runden vorne nen Platten und dann war auch bei mir die Luft raus. 

Aber Wetter war top. 



 









 



Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (6. April 2009)

moin,

gestern bin ich mit dem eingängigen Psyclone bei nem Rennen in der Nähe von Hradec Kralove gestartet. Im Feld waren MTB und Crosser, ausserdem wurde nebenbei die Tschechische Singlespeed Meisterschaft ausgefahren.
Die blöden Schalter haben mich sehr derb durchgereicht, bei den Singlespeedern bin ich als Vorletzter von 9 Startern aufgeschlagen, aber das nur weil einer der Jungs nen Platten hatte und ne Runde zu Fuss absolviert hat. Muss hinzufügen - bei den Eingängern war keiner älter als 30....
Achja, mir ist in der zweiten Runde das verdammte Schajssklickie am rechten Schuh rausgebrochen, was mich zu einem sehr spektakulären Sturz verführt hat... das Pedalieren mit einem Fuss hat mich dann auch noch Körner gekostet... 
War aber ne gute Sache, jetzt werde ich wohl zur Singlespeed Europameisterschaft fahren und mir dort ne Wäsche holen...








p.s. Diadora ist Schrott. Nagelneuer Schuh, im September gekauft, keine 1500km gefahren und die Sohle bricht am Clickie durch, das Dreckding reisst es raus und mich schmeisst es.
Empfehlung: nicht kaufen, Schrott.


----------



## MUD´doc (8. April 2009)

Hey GTdanni
Wenn du schon im Hellental beim Rennen warst, dann kannste ja auch 
gleich 20 km weiterfahren und hier auch dran teilnehmen =]
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376916
ich glaub wenigstens, dass es 20 km sind


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

@Mud`doc, sorry aber ich war in Hellental, nicht danni. Höxter hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, aber CC Rennen sind nicht so mein Ding.
Ich bin schon bei einigen mitgefahren, aber die Stimmung unter den fahrern wärend dem Rennens muß ich mir nicht mehr antun. 

Aber es sind ja noch einige Marathons im Harz


----------



## MUD´doc (8. April 2009)

ups... Sorry, aber der Anfang war richtig ;]
Schade, gern noch ein paar mehr GTs gesehen. Bin ja auch mal gespannt, wie das hier mit dem 
Stadtparcour wird.
Dann viel Erfolg im Harz!!!
Grüße


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2009)

Mensch Lars, da musst Du mal vorbeischauen 

Von dem Rennen in Höxter halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Bei dem Rennen kannst Du Slicks auziehen. Höhenmeter werden im Parkhaus gemacht. Ansonsten geht es nur durch die Innenstadt.

@Karsten. Sag mir mal Bescheid. Helletal kam für mich zu kurzfristig. Interesse besteht


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

So, wie versprochen (oder angedroht) die Bilder vom Wochenende.
Start



und nach der ersten großen und langen Steigung



es gibt zwar noch einige andere Bilder, die möchte ich hier aber niemanden antun.
Zur Strecke: Höhepunkte aus meiner Sicht waren die erste Steigung, die "Forstautobahn" (da konnte man richtig gute machen) und die Wurzelabfahrt in der Downhillzone.
Diesen Marathon kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Dann aber wahrscheinlich auf moderneren Gefährt
Und GT Heini, ich melde mich frühzeitig vor den nächsten Marathon!


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt hier noch mit?
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/
Ich bin am 24.05. beim Marathon dabei, hoffentlich nicht wieder als einziger GT Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juni 2009)

Fährt einer den Marathon in Bad Harzburg am 07.06. mit


----------



## Stemmel (5. Juni 2009)

kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das Forumtreffen?


----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2009)

Fast hätte ich diesen Thread vergessen.

24 Std-Rennen am Herthasee (www.singletrail.net)





Hat sich gelohnt, 2ter Platz der 4er-Mixed Teams


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juni 2009)

Hat einer, bzw. zwei Lust hier mit mir als (GT) Team zu starten.
http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index...afdfa57e3ec9f40c91&myELEMENT=A Hard Days Work


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2009)

keine zeit...
aber nächstes wochenende werd ich hier mal ordentlich die kuh fliegen lassen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juni 2009)

Mal schauen wie ich am Freitag den Nachtlauf in Braunschweig überlebe. Davon mach ich meinen Start in Bissenrode abhängig.
Wenn es klappt, laß ich dich auch mal an meinem Hinterrad schnuppern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2009)

vor, nach dem rennen oder wenn ich dich überrunde? kannst es dir aussuchen...

wieviel runden willst du fahrn? 1, 2, oder 3?
ich bin bei den 2 runden dabei.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juni 2009)

Erstmal schauen ob ich überhaupt dabei bin, sind fast 150km von mir.
Und die Rundenanzahl mach ich dann immer bei der Vorort Anmeldung mit mir aus.


----------



## oldman (14. Juni 2009)

moin,

vor 2 Wochen bin ich den Kral Sumavy / König des Böhmerwaldes mitgefahren. Das ist ein netter Marathon mit 105km / 70km / 45km.
Da ich die Sache mit dem eingängigen Psyclone angehen wollte, habe ich die Hausfrauenrunde, sprich 70km gewählt.
Die Sache hatte 2000hm, es ging nett die Höhen des Böhmerwaldes hoch und runter und hoch und runter, zwischendrin die obligatorischen Bach/Flussquerungen, dafür ist der "Kral" berühmt.

Es hatte allerdings vor dem Rennen konsequent 10 Tage am Stück geregnet und hörte um 04:30 morgens am Renntag auf. Dementsentsprechend lief die Sache ab - leicht pampig...

Auf den ersten Kilometern war es noch recht gut zu fahren






Allerdings artete es bald in ne nette Fangopackung aus...






Die Flussquerungen waren zumindest gut, um Mann und Maschine ein bissl zu waschen.






Frisch gewaschen lief es gleich besser, bin dann mal ein paar Schaltern weggefahren....






Im Ziel war ich dann doch wieder dreckig. 






Schön war`s, nächstes Jahr fahre ich wieder hin und latürnich eingängig!


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

sieht zünftig aus und gute bilder!

was hast du hinten denn für eine bremse verbaut? hr 33?


----------



## oldman (14. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht zünftig aus und gute bilder!
> 
> was hast du hinten denn für eine bremse verbaut? hr 33?



das ist ne Bastelei aus HS22 und HS33, dazu ein Hebel von RB Design, bei dem Schlamm hab ich die Felge schön beschliffen....
Am liebsten würde ich dem Psyclone hinten ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme dranrotzen, aber das packt der Rahmen nicht.


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ...aber das packt der Rahmen nicht.



das glaube ich auch, bei dem feinen röhrchen


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich dem Psyclone hinten ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme dranrotzen, aber das packt der Rahmen nicht.



mann, musst du ne spucke haben...
ich für meinen teil hätte an meinem zaskar mittlerweile lieber cantisockel, als scheibenbremsaufnahmen.
der druckpunkt der avid shortys mit den bmx-bremshebeln am bridgestone is einfach der hammer...


----------



## Diggler (15. Juni 2009)

@ oldman
schöne bilder!


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mann, musst du ne spucke haben...
> ich für meinen teil hätte an meinem zaskar mittlerweile lieber cantisockel, als scheibenbremsaufnahmen.
> der druckpunkt der avid shortys mit den bmx-bremshebeln am bridgestone is einfach der hammer...



ist wahrscheinlich nichts neues, aber felgenbremsen mit 3-4kg schlamm am rahmen sind nicht schoen.
die ganzen cc schwuchteln haben im rennen bergab geschoben, weil die v-brakes einfach nutzlos waren.
da ist der alte mann grinsend die huegel runtergehoppelt....


----------



## cleiende (15. Juni 2009)

Alter Mann, das hast Du ja ganz schön hingekriegt. Aber wieso steigt man im Alter auf Singlespeeder um? Ich war froh als ich damals meinen Singlespeeder von Puky los war...
Kleiner Hinweis zum Thema geschmacksechtes Getränk: Mud Guard von MrCrud, elegant, dezent und wirkungsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy, wie siehts aus? 
die strecke is schööön schlammig.

also ich kann schonmal so viel sagen, dass sich mein job bemerkbar macht...
das berzeitfahrn lief ziemlich gut...


so gut war ich zwar nich, aber einen mit ner 5 gibts nich 
den thriatleten hab ich natürlich geschlagen


----------



## GTdanni (16. November 2009)

So und mal hoch damit. 

Ich hab zwar noch keine Bilder, da ich gerade am Ersatzrechner sitze aber erzählen muss ich von Gestern. 

Im Rahmen eines Crossrennens hier bei uns http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/index.htm  hab ich am Hobbyrennen teilgenommen. 

Kurz vor dem Start hat mich noch jemand auf mein Zaskar angesprochen und gemeint das sei mal ein richtiger Klassiker und hätte auch mal so eins gehabt. Wir haben noch ein paar Worte gewechselt und ich bin dann los um mich warm zu fahren. 

Nach dem Rennen sagte dann der Veranstalter (den kenne ich) das es der Bundestrainer Frank Brückner war der mich da angesprochen hatte. 

Schade natürlich das ich das nicht vorher wusste, da hätte ich natürlich noch ein Bild machen lassen. 

Na egal ich bin trotzdem stolz auf mich und mein Zaskar, dass Rennen verlief gut für mich 23. von 36) aber ich starte da eh nur weil ich als Sponsor nen Freistart bekomme. 

Bilder stell ich noch ein wenn ich meinen Rechner wieder bekomme. 


Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2009)

genau mach mal bilder

hast du eigentlich jetzt schon nen termin wegen goseck?

achja war letztens mal in wsf im radladen wegen gewinde nachschneiden am talera. der chef war ja sehr begeistert von der rostigen gurke.........der stahl war so hart der konnte nix nachschneiden


----------



## GTdanni (17. November 2009)

Hab schon gehört das du bei Uwe warst. 
Ab nun an sind alle deine Schritte überwacht........  

Termin für Goseck gibts noch nicht und das Event in Goseck gibt es auch nicht mehr. 
Leider hatte der BM von Goseck da keine Lust mehr drauf. 
Als Ausweich findet diese Veranstaltung nun in Leißling statt und die Strecke wird sich gewaschen haben. Sobald ich Einzelheiten weiß sag ich dir Bescheid.  

Bilder muss ich noch runterladen und kommen noch diese Woche. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (17. November 2009)

Bilder hab ich noch nicht vom WE aber im Sommer war ja noch Triathlon mit GT. 

Auch da gab es einige Leute die das Rad bestaunt haben und nicht glauben wollten das es schon 13 Jahre alt ist. 



 

Auf den Bildern ist zu sehen wie ich gerade ein Canyon Zeitfahrrad versenke, dass spornt natürlich besonders an und auch mein Fotograf und meine Frau standen da. 
Puls kurz vor der 200 (HF max ca 210)., 

















Lief sehr gut auf dem Rad, leider bin ich kein guter Läufer und so haben mich noch viele überholt (auf dem Rad keiner) 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (20. November 2009)

So und hier die Fotos vom Rennen. 



 

Hier der Rest. (der Typ im Vordergrund auf dem Vielbild Bild müsste Bundestrainer Frank Brückner sein) 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23958 



Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2010)

Hat da noch jemand Lust zu?
http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=61&e=2625&r=1003
Das ok meiner Frau hab ich schon.


----------



## Kruko (9. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand Lust zu?
> http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=61&e=2625&r=1003
> Das ok meiner Frau hab ich schon.



Lust schon, aber die Entfernung 

Bei mir stehen die Cyclassics und Willingen auf dem Plan. 

Eventuell noch Velothon Berlin, Kellerwaldmarathon, Allersheim-MTB-Cup und Rund um Zierenberg


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2010)

Im Grundsatz ja, doch scheitert es am Kriterium Bj 1992 oder älter.
Ausserdem muss ich meine Form wiederfinden, 2010 wird das Jahr der Qual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2010)

Komm schon Jörg, bei mir sind es noch 100km mehr
Das wird meine "Waffe" sein


----------



## Beaufighter (10. Januar 2010)

Also, ich als Älbler werde natürlich an meiner Heimatstrecke zum Anfeuern da sein, ob ich aber selber starte weiß ich nicht, 3mal langt mir eigentlich.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Januar 2010)

Gemeldet: Velothon Berlin, Cyclassics Hamburg
Geplant: 30.05. Buchholz (MTB), evtl. Helmuts Höllenritt im April (MTB) und noch so 2-3 Marathon.

Und dann noch einige Tage Gardasee zum Herbst hin...

Hoffentlich ist der Schnee bald weg hier.


----------



## gtbiker (11. Januar 2010)

Lust: Ja.
Zeit:?
Kondition: Was ist das?
Passendes GT: Nein.
Vorteile: Gleich ums Eck.
Nachteile: Anstrengend.
Fazit: Vielleicht.




GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand Lust zu?
> http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=61&e=2625&r=1003
> Das ok meiner Frau hab ich schon.



Tante Edith, die gerade stark verspätet zur Türe reinkam und das Schrecken sah, meint: Die Classicwertung gibts aber nur auf der 23km Strecke....


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Januar 2010)

ich werd dieses jahr nur wieder mein heimrennen fahrn. biesenrode im juni.
vielleicht im august noch schierke, aber da werd ich bestimmt eher wenig zeit haben, wie sonst auch.


----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2010)

Berlin und die Option für Hamburg sind gebucht  


Wer Lust hat in einer kleinen Gruppe unter Gleichgesinnten zu radeln, der gebe bei der Anmeldung folgendes Team ein: Gary Turner Racer

Ich freue mich schon auf die Hauptstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (12. Januar 2010)

Hamburg: ja

Berlin: wahrscheinlich

Tom


----------



## burschilan (12. Januar 2010)

In Hamburg bin ich auch. Aber leider ohne GT, aber das wird sich in den nächsten Jahren noch ändern!


----------



## tomasius (13. Januar 2010)

Update!

Hamburg: ja

Berlin: ja

Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. Januar 2010)

*
Ich werde in Berlin meinen Einstand geben!
Die Option für Hamburg ist auch gebucht

Sascha*


----------



## tomasius (14. Januar 2010)

> Ich werde in Berlin meinen Einstand geben!
> Die Option für Hamburg ist auch gebucht



Prima!

Tom


----------



## Stemmel (15. Januar 2010)

Na, dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass ihr alle schon am Freitag anreist um Euch die schönste Stadt der Welt anzuschauen und man sich abends evt. auf ein Bierchen trifft (ein Treffen am Samstag abend vor dem Rennen hat sich als nicht praktikabel herausgestellt. Nicht war Jörg? )

Manni und ich werden uns am Samstag auf alle Fälle auf die bunte Meile begeben. Spätestens da könnte man ja ein kurzes GT-Treffen abhalten...


----------



## divergent! (15. Januar 2010)

ich glaub ich werde mit meinem rts mal hier in der umgebung ein rennen unsicher machen. original wars in goseck wurde aber jetzt örtlich etwas verlegt richtung weißenfels. ich dächte in leipzig gabs auch ein renne für mtb´s am freizeitpark entlang. mal schauen.

ansonsten kann ich keine wettkämpfe planen da es beruflich mitunter nicht zu koordinieren ist


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Januar 2010)

Berlin ist gebucht.
Mußte mit Erschrecken feststellen das ich als Senior II starte


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand Lust zu?
> http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=61&e=2625&r=1003
> Das ok meiner Frau hab ich schon.


 
Das liest sich echt klasse!
Leider kein so altes GT am Start,aber für mein olles MB4 wäre das was
Sobald die Straßen salzfrei sind,werde ich es herausholen u. mal wieder damit fahren.Seit ich das LTS habe steht es nur noch herum...warum wohl?!
Die 23KM sollten ja zu schaffen sein,oder?
Also die 46KM wären mir zu viel...

Aber was ist in Berlin u. HH?Blick das nicht?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Januar 2010)

Bitte schön:
http://www.skoda-velothon-berlin.de/index.2.html
und
http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/index.200.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2010)

Und mittlerweile sind wir dort schon mit mindestens 6 GT's am Start 

Zuwachs ist weiterhin erwünscht...

Das wird sicherlich eine Gaudi, wenn wir dort am Start stehen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bitte schön:
> http://www.skoda-velothon-berlin.de/index.2.html
> und
> http://www.vattenfall-cyclassics.de/index.200.html


 
das ist ja straße!also nix MTB...
mhh...könnte mein altes MIELE an den start stellen "singel-speed"


----------



## Stemmel (23. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile sind wir dort schon mit mindestens 6 GT's am Start



... und auch hier hoffe ich, dass wir uns am Freitag oder Samstag mal treffen werden! Wir werden auf alle Fälle schon am Freitag (Urlaub ist schon angemeldet) anreisen, denn es lohnt sich, Berlin auch per Pedes zu erkunden.


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Januar 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ...  denn es lohnt sich, Berlin auch per Pedes zu erkunden.


 
das wäre auch für mich der grund zur teilnahme
wie schnell sind den die GT fahrer auf der strecke u. welche streckenlänge wird den favorisiert?


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2010)

Im Moment sind, so weit ich weiß, alle auf der 60km-Runde unterwegs. 

Außerdem sollten wir alle bis auf Manni im selben Startblock stehen. Vorausgesetzt alle haben sich unter den Team-Namen angemeldet und die Organisation hält, was sie verspricht


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Im Moment sind, so weit ich weiß, alle auf der 60km-Runde unterwegs.
> 
> Außerdem sollten wir alle bis auf Manni im selben Startblock stehen. Vorausgesetzt alle haben sich unter den Team-Namen angemeldet und die Organisation hält, was sie verspricht


 
das date ich jetzt auch 60km sind genug für mich!
berlin berlin..wir fahren nach....

HH wäre auch sehr schön.die dort zu erwartenden HM sind überschaubar wie ich seheu. für mein "single-speed" MIELE genau das richtige!
da gibt es auch leute die +3h für die kleine runde benötigen.denke das ist zu schaffen


----------



## Stemmel (23. Januar 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> da gibt es auch leute die +3h für die kleine runde benötigen.denke das ist zu schaffen



Nun ja, es gibt da aber schon eine Zeitvorgabe. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind es für die 55 km-Runde ein Schnitt von 25 km/h.

(ist aber auch durchaus für ungeübte Radler zu schaffen... Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...)


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Januar 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt da aber schon eine Zeitvorgabe. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind es für die 55 km-Runde ein Schnitt von 25 km/h.
> 
> (ist aber auch durchaus für ungeübte Radler zu schaffen... Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...)


 
denke auch in ner gruppe fährt es sich leichter wie auf freier wildbahn alleine.
25km/h sollte zu schaffen sein...


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Januar 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> denke auch in ner gruppe fährt es sich leichter wie auf freier wildbahn alleine.
> 25km/h sollte zu schaffen sein...


 
seit gestern hab ich aufgerüstet:
hab jetzt ein EXPRESS sportrad mit 3.gang nabenschaltung u. sportlenker von 1955.
das wird jetzt aufgebaut u. dann gehts trainieren
hoffe trotdem damit in der GT gruppe starten zu dürfen??
grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panther79 (31. Januar 2010)

wer von euch macht auch hier mit?

http://www.ultra-bike.de/

Ich ab mich für die 88km gemeldet. logischer weise werde ich mit GT Fahren bei mir gibts nicht anderes.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2010)

Da wird sich keiner festlegen, solange dies hier in der Schwebe ist

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6761992&postcount=11

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergess!!

Hamburg?? Ich bin dabei 

Und wer Lust hat auch in Hamburg in der Gruppe der GT-Verrückten zu fahren bzw. zu starten, der tippe bitte in der Team-Wertung "Gary Turner Racer" ohne die " " ein!


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da wird sich keiner festlegen, solange dies hier in der Schwebe ist
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6761992&postcount=11
> 
> ...


 
hab mir jetzt mal beide näher betrachtet.was meinst du wann die nix mehr annehmen,also die anmeldung die max. anzahl erreicht ist?
B od. HH ist bei mir/uns die frage.beides geht zeitlich nicht u. HH wollte ich eh mal wieder besuchen u. warum nicht beides zusammen erledigen?!
muss meinem mädel nur klar machen,dass sie das ganze mit dem MTB fahren darf
somit wären wir schon ein zweier team zum windschatten fahren
ach ja,was ist jetzt mit dem GT-treffen?
pfalz finde ich sehr nett>upps ,falsches topic.
gruß
tom


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt mal beide näher betrachtet.was meinst du wann die nix mehr annehmen,also die anmeldung die max. anzahl erreicht ist?
> B od. HH ist bei mir/uns die frage.beides geht zeitlich nicht u. HH wollte ich eh mal wieder besuchen u. warum nicht beides zusammen erledigen?!
> muss meinem mädel nur klar machen,dass sie das ganze mit dem MTB fahren darf
> somit wären wir schon ein zweier team zum windschatten fahren
> ...



Hamburg wird recht schnell ausgebucht sein. Letztes Jahr waren die Startplätze für die Cyclassics nach ca. 3 Wochen ausverkauft. Wie es in Berlin aussieht kann ich Dir nicht wirklich sagen. Ich habe aber in Erinnerung, dass das Rennen dort nicht so schnell ausgebucht ist.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Februar 2010)

Berlin hat noch maßig Plätze frei, wollen ja auch das großte Jedermannsrennen Deutschlands werden.


----------



## Stemmel (2. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hamburg wird recht schnell ausgebucht sein. Letztes Jahr waren die Startplätze für die Cyclassics nach ca. 3 Wochen ausverkauft. .




Dieses Jahr soll aber wieder auch für Jedermänner die Ummeldung möglich sein. Daher wird es in diesem Jahr bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Startplatz zu übernehmen geben.

Dafür dann am besten mal in Rennrad-News anmelden und nachschauen. Viele Startplätze werden auch noch bei der Pasta-Party oder auf der Messe vertickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (26. Mai 2010)

Letzten Sonntag, lange Strecke (144km) Vattenfall Neuseenclassics. 

Bin unter 4h geblieben und auf dem Bild hatte ich mal die Gruppe verloren und musste etwas Tempo machen. 








Das GT lief perfekt. 


Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (29. Mai 2010)

Mein ZR 1.0 wird auch in Berlin über 120km am Start sein. Keine Sorge wenn ihr es nur von hinten seht, ich sitze nicht drauf 
Einem Sportskameraden ist sein Smolik/Campa HR aus einem seelenlosen Versenderrad verreckt und da habe ich ihm mein Rad geliehen.


----------



## Kruko (30. Mai 2010)

Wieder zurück aus Berlin: Alle sind wohl auf durchgekommen. Bilder folgen später. War ein schönes Wochenende in Berlin.

Mit meiner Leistung bin ich auch soweit zufrieden. Dafür, dass wir es gemütlich angehen lassen wollten, ist mein Schnitt gar nicht so übel. Am Ende waren es knapp 65 km bei 1 h 51 min. Macht einen Schnitt von 35 km/h


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2010)

Berlin war wirklich sehr schön! - Ich habe es ja etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, daher auch nur einen Schnitt von 34 erreicht. 
Im nächsten Jahr schaffen wir aber sicher auch einen 36er Schnitt! 

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (31. Mai 2010)

Super Wochenende mit netten, "verrückten" GT'lern.
Sturzfrei und ohne Defekt im Ziel angekommen.
Auf meinem Garmin standen im Ziel 64km und eine Zeit von 1:58h . Juhuu kleiner 2 Stunden...  (Schnitt 32,5km/h)
Ich denke, dass ich damit schon zufrieden sein kann.
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich in diesem Jahr gerade mal 20km mit dem Renner unterwegs war...


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2010)

Am Wochenende sind die Cyclassics in Hamburg. 

Wir ist denn jetzt alles am Start??


----------



## chrrup150 (1. September 2010)

rennen mit gts bin auch ein paar gefahren.

die letzten waren 24h von duisburg mit muckelchen im 2- team.
wir haben nen für uns guten 28 platz gemacht.

und dann am nürburgring 24h mtb im 4- team auch mit muckelchen:





wir haben da den 48 platz gemacht.

und ich musste vorher noch das einrunden rennen über die nordschleife mim renner drehen:





raus kam der 6. platz.


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2010)

Start frei für die Saison 2011.

Seit heute kann man sich in Berlin zum Velothon anmelden. Ich werde auf der 60 km-Strecke unterwegs sein. Für alle die Lust und Laune haben und an der Team-Wertung teilnehmen wollen, habe ich mich wieder mit einem Team-Namen angemeldet. Bei gleicher Schreibweise des Team-Namens wird man normalerweise in dem gleichen Startblock eingeteilt.

Der Team-Name lautet:  Gary Turner Racer

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt, wen ich alles wieder in der Hauptstadt sehe. Hotel ist diesmal schon ab Freitag gebucht.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. November 2010)

Warum nur die 60er Strecke? Bei der 120er wäre ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Warum nur die 60er Strecke? Bei der 120er wäre ich dabei gewesen.



Weil die 60 km Strecke die schönere ist. Man bleibt die ganze Zeit in Berlin und sieht so etwas von der Stadt. Außerdem ist es eine Frage der Zeit. Start für die 60 km ist dieses Jahr um 08.00 gewesen. Da warst Du vor 10.00 wieder im Ziel und konntest noch in aller Ruhe im Hotel duschen. Der Start der 120 km Runde ist erst um 09.00. Doppelte Fahrzeit heißt, dass Du das Ziel erst um 13.00 erreichst. Da ich aber auch 450 km Anreise habe und auch Berlin als Stadt erleben will, fahre ich halt nur die 60 km-Runde.

Man muss die Strecke einfach mal erleben.

Hamburg werden es aber auf jeden Fall die 100 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Start frei für die Saison 2011.
> 
> Seit heute kann man sich in Berlin zum Velothon anmelden. Ich werde auf der 60 km-Strecke unterwegs sein. Für alle die Lust und Laune haben und an der Team-Wertung teilnehmen wollen, habe ich mich wieder mit einem Team-Namen angemeldet. Bei gleicher Schreibweise des Team-Namens wird man normalerweise in dem gleichen Startblock eingeteilt.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
also Berlin steht 2011 auch wieder auf meiner Liste,ob es was wird?Schaun wir mal...Aber eben nicht mit dem MTB...RR u. Pina u. 120km
oder 60km u. MTB>den RR bissle einheizen

HH steht auch ganz oben auf der Liste...diesmal würde ich gern die 155km fahren...die 100km waren geial,aber ich denke mit den +55km hast beide Strecken...auch RR u. Pina.
haben 2010 die Teamwertung beim Vattenfall gewonnen.

Aber erst kommt der Maratona dran...

Gruß u. hoffentlich bis bald zum GT-Treffen 2011?
Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...GT-Treffen 2011?
> Tom



Gibts denn schon Pläne dafür?


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon Pläne dafür?


 
Also ich kenne keinen Termin,aber ich hoffe doch sehr


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2010)

Na hoffentlich so weit weg. Ich möchte dabei sein


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2011)

Sonntag ist es soweit. Berlin schreit nach GT's. Wer außer Tom und mir ist noch da??


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Neues Auto geht vor. Dafür kann ich dann jede Menge GTs mit zum Treffen bringen


----------



## epic2006 (17. Mai 2011)

Sonntag ist es auch im Harz soweit. Lars und ich fahren (bei schönem Wetter) den Altenau Marathon (Kurzstrecke) mit. Wenn sich noch jemand findet könnte man ja die Teamwertung bestreiten. Achso, oldschool ist angesagt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2011)

Im Harz bin ich Anfang Juni, vom 2. bis 5., Trailsurfen bis zum abwinken


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sonntag ist es soweit. Berlin schreit nach GT's. Wer außer Tom und mir ist noch da??


 
Berlin Berlin wir fahren nach Berlin
Morgen Mittag gehts los...
Aber ein MTB Rennen würde ich auch gern mal mit dem GT bestreiten
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Berlin Berlin wir fahren nach Berlin
> Morgen Mittag gehts los...
> Aber ein MTB Rennen würde ich auch gern mal mit dem GT bestreiten
> Grüße
> Tom



Noch ein Tom  Das kann ja lustig werden. Ich schick Dir mal eine PN.


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Noch ein Tom  Das kann ja lustig werden. Ich schick Dir mal eine PN.


 
..hab aber kein GT am Start
Hast ne Rück-PN


----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ..hab aber kein GT am Start
> Hast ne Rück-PN



na und?? dann zieh ein GT-Trikot  So erkennt man Dich auch ohne GT


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> na und?? dann zieh ein GT-Trikot  So erkennt man Dich auch ohne GT


...hab ich leider auch keins
Aber wirst mein olles Miele von 1951 u. mich schon erkennen


----------



## argh (18. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist es auch im Harz soweit. Lars und ich fahren (bei schönem Wetter) den Altenau Marathon (Kurzstrecke) mit. Wenn sich noch jemand findet könnte man ja die Teamwertung bestreiten. Achso, oldschool ist angesagt.
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Das Wetter wird bestimmt schön! 

Ich freue mich schon...


----------



## cleiende (5. Juni 2011)

Gestern in Albstadt....

Dank an gtbiker für die Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> na und?? dann zieh ein GT-Trikot  So erkennt man Dich auch ohne GT


 
Schade...haben uns nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## h0rst99 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich werde im August den Zierenberg Marathon mit meinem Avalanche bestreiten... mein erstes Rennen, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich werde im August den Zierenberg Marathon mit meinem Avalanche bestreiten... mein erstes Rennen, ich bin gespannt



Ist zu überlegen. Zierenberg ist ja nebenan


----------



## h0rst99 (24. Juni 2012)

So isses


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2012)

Letzter GT Renneinsatz war bei mir am 10.06. in Berlin. Hab leider kein Bild
Hat aber Spaß gemacht, nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Juli 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gestern in Albstadt....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/909768


 
2012 wieder dabei?
Also ich bin gemeldet.
Bike:So wie es aussieht das LTS
Freu mich schon.
CU
Tom


----------



## h0rst99 (20. August 2012)

Soooo, mein aller erstes Rennen liegt hinter mir, Zierenberg Bike Marathon - 37km

Fazit:

1x Kette abgesprungen
1x Hinterreifen platt (zum Glück Tubeless mit Milch und ne Airgun im Trikot!)
1x 4 min (!!) mit zwei anderen Fahren verfahren (hab mich leider verunsichern lassen und bin hinterher...)

Nachdem die anfängliche Nervosität verflogen war und ich gemerkt hab, dass 'die anderen' auch nur mit Wasser kochen, hatte ich richtig Spaß und hab es einfach nur genossen 

Altersklasse: 8. - Gesamt: 24.

.


----------



## versus (22. August 2012)

niemand hat die absicht ein rennen zu fahren!




MDG_1_Concert_020 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

sis 2012 mit meinem 2008er zaskar carbon team. zieleinlauf nach der letzten runde




SISXII von kuschelkustom auf Flickr


----------



## tomasius (4. September 2012)

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, aber schon wieder nur ein Rennen mit einem GT Rennrad! 

Rad am Ring 2012







Die Hohe Acht hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben und bei der Fuchsröhre musste der Verstand ausgeschaltet werden.

Schön war es. Ich liebe das Edge Ti! 

Ich überlege ja ernsthaft, ob ich mit dem ollen Xizang 2013 einen Alpencross machen soll. - Kein Witz! 
Zumindest könnte ich dann mal wieder GT MTB Bilder posten. 

Tom


----------



## h0rst99 (15. September 2012)

Mein Avalanche beim Marathon in Zierenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (17. September 2012)

Albstadt 2012 



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216939


----------



## Lousa (18. September 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## Kruko (2. Januar 2013)

Neues Jahr, neue Rennen. 

Hat jemand vor in Berlin an den Start zu gehen??


----------



## Cad2 (2. Januar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, neue Rennen.
> 
> Hat jemand vor in Berlin an den Start zu gehen??



berlin? wann?


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Januar 2013)

Ja


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Januar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, neue Rennen.
> 
> Hat jemand vor in Berlin an den Start zu gehen??


 
Ja hier..2x..aber nicht mit GT...bissle älteres Rad
Viell.klappts ja wieder auf dem Alex?


----------



## Onegear (4. Januar 2013)

ich fahr auch die 120km mit, aber wohl mit nem 94er Marin Nail Trail, die GTs sind nicht fertig bis dahin... :-(


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juni 2013)

Wer ist den nun Sontag in Berlin dabei?


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juni 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wer ist den nun Sontag in Berlin dabei?


 
berlin Berlin wir fahren nach Berlin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (7. Juni 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wer ist den nun Sontag in Berlin dabei?



Ich auch, aber weder mitm Marin noch mit nem GT. Leider hats zeit- und geldmäßig nur zu nem gebrauchten Bulls Rennrad gereicht. 
120km, Startblock D, rot,weiß,blaues Trikot mit Firmenaufdruck


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juni 2013)

Ebend noch eine Trainingsrunde absolviert


----------



## tomasius (8. Juni 2013)

Ich werde diesmal leider auch nicht nach Berlin kommen können. 
Im Moment suche ich ein Fahrzeug mit vier Rädern. Der alte Schinken hat die 300.000 Marke nicht geschafft. 

Viel Spaß!

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Juni 2013)

Startblock A mit meinem Kondor von 1980;-)


----------



## tomasius (7. September 2013)

Rad am Ring 2013
24h Rennen im 2er Team. 
Die erste Runde in 58:12!






























Warum mache ich eigentlich solche Aktionen? 


Tom


----------



## pago79 (7. September 2013)

Tom, was sind denn das für häßliche Flecken auf dem Oberrohr?
Du bist doch wohl nicht etwa ins Schwitzen gekommen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. September 2013)

Habe in der Tat etwas transpiriert. Das lag aber an der verkehrten Kleidung. 
Das Edge wurde bei der Runde eben etwas bockig, d.h. es fing bei Tempo 80 an zu zittern. Reifen waren auch schon runter. Vielleicht lag es daran. Nun geht es dann morgen mit frischen Regenreifen weiter. 
Jetzt ist Regenpause.  Prost! 





















Tom


----------



## cleiende (7. September 2013)

Das Zittern ist leider normal, kenne ich noch aus der Columbus SLX Ära. Ein Knie ans Oberrohr legen und Ruhe ist.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. September 2013)

....ich denke halt eher, es überträgt sich vom Fahrer aufs Rad...

die Angst vor der nächsten Hohen Acht..


VG

peru


----------



## MUD´doc (8. September 2013)

Was nutzt man denn bei einem RR als Regenreifen?
Kenne mich in der Materie nicht so aus.

Hmmm, der Defender


----------



## GTdanni (9. September 2013)

Ich hab am Samstag sogar 2 Rennen mit 2 GT bestritten. 

Vormittags EZF im Rahmen der Landesverbandsmeisterschaften (Sachsen) Hobbyklasse mit dem GT Edge Aero (Platz 9) Ich hoffe da hat irgendeiner Fotos gemacht. 

Am Nachmittag Teamtriathlon (Rennradverbot da teilweise Schotter) mit dem ungefederten Zaskar. (Platz 11) Hier gibt es leider auch keine Bilder. 

Auf der Startrampe zum EZF wurde ich allerdings auf das Rad angesprochen und hätte ob meiner Ausführungen über diesen Rahmen fast meinen Start verpasst. 

Cu Danni


----------



## F4B1 (9. September 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Was nutzt man denn bei einem RR als Regenreifen?


Geht voralldingen um die Gummimischung. Also im Grunde nicht anders wie beim MTB.


----------



## tomasius (10. September 2013)

> Was nutzt man denn bei einem RR als Regenreifen?



Ich wollte nur damit ausdrücken, dass meine alten Reifen viel zu abgefahren waren. Bei Regen war mir das dann doch zu heftig. Habe nun normale Specialized Roubaix Pro drauf. Das sind keine Regenreifen.

@gt-danni

Habe übrigens einige Leute vom Hallzig Express kennen gelernt. Sie kannten doch tatsächlich auch einen gt-danni.  Ihre Erzählungen von eurer Historica fand ich sehr interessant. Vielleicht fahren wir 2014 da mal mit, denn Rad am Ring ist für mich definitiv Geschichte. Der Beinahe- Sturz bei Tempo 80 steckt mir doch ziemlich in den Knochen. Das war eindeutig zuviel. 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (10. September 2013)

Hätte mich auch sehr gewundert wenn mich die Jungs vor Ort nicht gekannt hätten... 
Würde mich freuen wenn du zur Historica 2 kommen würdest, ach wenn sich das sicher nicht durchsetzt. 

Es gibt übrigens wirklich Reifen die speziel für Regen gemacht sind. Ich hatte bis zu diesem Sommer einen Satz Michelin Pro 3 grip der eine weichere Gummimischung hat und ca 25% mehr Grip bei Nässe haben soll. Nachvollziehen kann ich es zwar nicht aber Verschleiß und Dreckaufsammelfreudigkeit sprachen dafür. 

Cu danni


----------



## tomasius (11. September 2013)

> Würde mich freuen wenn du zur Historica 2 kommen würdest, ach wenn sich das sicher nicht durchsetzt.



Mal sehen! Wenn es bei uns passt, kommen wir eventuell. 

Hier noch drei Rad am Ring Bilder:

















Und jetzt wieder weiter mit echten GT MTB Bildern! 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2016)

Was ist denn hier los? Nicht nur zur Eisdiele rollen und zwei Kugeln Schlumpfeis schlecken! 

Ich habe mit dem Lightning dann mal in Willingen den 52km Marathon gewagt.





















Es fährt sich gut. Bergauf unschlagbar, bergab schlagbar! Aber eine Federgabel ist schon eine feine Sache!  Konnte am Abend noch mein Bierglas ohne Hilfe greifen und halten. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Mai 2018)

Auch mal wieder beim Gäsbock gewesst....


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2018)

sieht bisserl aus, als wärst du mit einem kinderrad unterwegs


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Mai 2018)

gell 

Na, da kam ein ordentlicher Absatz in ca. 2 m und ich hatte die Dropper Stütze abgesenkt, damit ich den 3-fachen Backflip besser hinbekomm...


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> gell
> 
> Na, da kam ein ordentlicher Absatz in ca. 2 m und ich hatte die Dropper Stütze abgesenkt, damit ich den 3-fachen Backflip besser hinbekomm...



habe ich mir schon gedacht. gibts vom backflip auch fotos?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Mai 2018)

ähhhh....öhhh...die hat der Hund gefressen 

Ich glaub, wenn ich das in meinem Zustand probiert hätte, dann wären die vorangegangenen Posts nicht mehr möglich gewesst....

Aber das mit dem Absatz stimmt


----------



## whitesheep (6. Juni 2018)

sodala mit meinem 98iger Edge mal kurz in Italien gewesen...okok ist kein MTB aber so im Nachhinein...bei den Schlaglöchern in der Straße wär das MTB auch besser gewesen...trotzdem tierisch schöner Wettkampf...Granfondo Stelvio Corto


----------

